# Genetic testing recommendations?



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello! There’s also Paw Print Genetics and Embark, but I can’t vouch for any personally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

katmcg86 said:


> Hello! There’s also Paw Print Genetics and Embark, but I can’t vouch for any personally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I found Embark and it seems impressive. I've never heard of Paw Print Genetics but I'll follow that up as well


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

A few people here have used Embark for health testing. I'm not in a position to compare to Wisdom Panel, which I've also seen recommended.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Liz said:


> A few people here have used Embark for health testing. I'm not in a position to compare to Wisdom Panel, which I've also seen recommended.





Liz said:


> A few people here have used Embark for health testing. I'm not in a position to compare to Wisdom Panel, which I've also seen recommended.


Thank you. I have found about half a dozen genetic testing organisations and have spent a fair bit of time going through their websites and user reviews. I have also found a couple of sites that give a comparison overview of the services offered by various organisations. I am inclined to go with Embark I think. It seems to give the best selection of services and so long as the reviews are all genuine, has a lot of positive feedback. I think most of the organisations give a good basic service, but for my purposes, it looks as if Embark is at the top of the list. I also like the idea that I can contribute to ongoing research with this organisation. Plus there is a lot of learning that can be sourced on their website.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Embark is a good kit. For pet testing I think they are probably your best choice. Pawprint is also very good and is generally preferred by breeders for genetic testing but that's because it's geared more toward breed-specific tests.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Embark is a good kit. For pet testing I think they are probably your best choice. Pawprint is also very good and is generally preferred by breeders for genetic testing but that's because it's geared more toward breed-specific tests.


Thanks. I inferred the same from some of the reviews I read as well. I think all the testing sites offer good services but I do think Embark is the one best suited for what I am seeking


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I was happy with my Embark experience. I’ve used Wisdom Panel, too, but not for health testing.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I was happy with my Embark experience. I’ve used Wisdom Panel, too, but not for health testing.


Thank you! It's reassuring to hear from someone who has first hand experience with this. I'm pretty sure I'll be going with Embark.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Quick update on my experience with Embark so far. I ordered the kit online several weeks ago, and got an immediate response from Embark saying the order had been received. The following day I had another email saying the kit had been posted and supplying a tracking number. Over the next 4-5 days I received several emails and was able to track the kit as it progressed through the US and through Japan, arriving in Australia around 6-7 days from being posted. All good so far, but from that point there was absolutely no progress for nearly 5 weeks! Not Embark's fault. This was solely due to the tardiness of Australia Post. It did finally arrive though and I am very impressed with the quality of the kit and the thoroughness of the instructions supplied. I could have done the swab test myself but chose to take it to my vet instead. He was also very impressed with the quality of the kit and observed that it is the best he has seen so far. The test is now ready to be mailed back to Embark and I'm really looking forward to getting the results. While I've been waiting I've been checking out a lot of reviews on U-Tube, some of which did comparisons with Wisdom as well. I think I made the right choice in selecting Embark and I'll do another update when I get the results in


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We'll be waiting to hear what you find out!


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes, update us when you hear back. I just sent back my pup's embark kit today. I had done it with my previous dog when he was older and had a good experience with it. It actually showed that he had two copies of the gene for the disease that he had (intervertebral disc disease) and it was pretty accurate for traits that he had too.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

MMM18 said:


> Yes, update us when you hear back. I just sent back my pup's embark kit today. I had done it with my previous dog when he was older and had a good experience with it. It actually showed that he had two copies of the gene for the disease that he had (intervertebral disc disease) and it was pretty accurate for traits that he had too.


Good to hear that you were pleased enough with your previous experience that you are willing to invest the money to obtain information about your current pup. That's pretty reassuring to me  I'm really looking forward to getting my results but don't expect anything for a few weeks yet due to the test being sent from Australia and our postal system seems to be unreasonably slow at the moment. It took over 5 weeks for the kit to get to me after it arrived in Australia! Not sure what the hold up was but I guess there must be reasons for it.

My older dog (14 yo now) developed IVDD when he was pretty young and I thought it may have been due to rough play etc. It would have been interesting and helpful to know if he had the genes for the condition when he was younger, but I only discovered how helpful these genetic tests could be fairly recently. However, Teddy (the IVDD oldie) has stayed relatively well with only 3-4 past episodes of flare ups from the condition which were treated fairly easily with rest and medication. However, I am noticing a few indications of problems as he is ageing. Notably, occasional shaking in his limbs when he first wakes up and sometimes what seems to be a loss of balance. I have spoken to his vet about the problem and he is pretty sure we will be able to manage the condition for the foreseeable future, and at the moment he is doing pretty well.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Another quick update. I received an email from Embark several days ago letting me know what stage their testing is at. It was impressively detailed and really interesting to read. They gave a lot of information about genetics and the processes they use, together with links to various videos and articles about how looks can be really deceiving with dogs. What you see isn't necessarily what you have!  They say the full results should start to be available in early July; only a few days away now and I'm getting really excited to see what they reveal about Ernie.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Sylvia K said:


> Another quick update. I received an email from Embark several days ago letting me know what stage their testing is at. It was impressively detailed and really interesting to read. They gave a lot of information about genetics and the processes they use, together with links to various videos and articles about how looks can be really deceiving with dogs. What you see isn't necessarily what you have!  They say the full results should start to be available in early July; only a few days away now and I'm getting really excited to see what they reveal about Ernie.


You may get the results even sooner. I got that message last weekend saying that they would be ready soon and I should expect them by early July. I got the full results a day later.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

MMM18 said:


> You may get the results even sooner. I got that message last weekend saying that they would be ready soon and I should expect them by early July. I got the full results a day later.


That sounds promising! I would love to get them sooner than the expected date. Were there any surprises in the results you got?


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Sylvia K said:


> That sounds promising! I would love to get them sooner than the expected date. Were there any surprises in the results you got?


Well, he had one variant of the gene for IVDD which was disappointing since my previous poodle had IVDD and I was really hoping we wouldn't have that gene. However, I'm hearing a lot of poodles have the gene. He has no family history of it that I'm aware of. Other than that, the health results were all good. 

He's 100% poodle, which I knew. I was a bit surprised that he had a high wolfiness score (4.9%) and supposedly that is rare. Not exactly sure what it means based on Embark's description. Something about having ancient genes. They also predict him to be 11 pounds, which I would be shocked about although happy with. He's 4.3 pounds now and 18 weeks. His parents are 7 and 8 pounds. So, we'll see how that turns out. They predicted my previous poodle to be 13 pounds and he was 11.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

MMM18 said:


> Well, he had one variant of the gene for IVDD which was disappointing since my previous poodle had IVDD and I was really hoping we wouldn't have that gene. However, I'm hearing a lot of poodles have the gene. He has no family history of it that I'm aware of. Other than that, the health results were all good.
> 
> He's 100% poodle, which I knew. I was a bit surprised that he had a high wolfiness score (4.9%) and supposedly that is rare. Not exactly sure what it means based on Embark's description. Something about having ancient genes. They also predict him to be 11 pounds, which I would be shocked about although happy with. He's 4.3 pounds now and 18 weeks. His parents are 7 and 8 pounds. So, we'll see how that turns out. They predicted my previous poodle to be 13 pounds and he was 11.


I find the whole subject of genetics really fascinating and can't wait to see what the tests reveal for Ernie. My old boy, Teddy also has IVDD but I think it was probably caused by a fall he had when he was only a few months old. It has caused problems on and off over his life but to date they have all been managed successfully with rest and medication. I didn't know until recently that there even was a gene that could predict this condition, and Teddy was never tested for anything. He was cleared by parentage for PRA which is the main reason I wanted Ernie tested. I'd hate to pass on this condition to any future generations. I was staggered to read only a few days ago about how many cancers poodles are known to be susceptible to. It was a really long list, and is very likely to be the underlying condition causing Teddy's current problems quite apart from his age. I don't know if Embark's testing will show any indications for this. However, I understand that carrying the genes for some things doesn't always mean the animal will definitely develop that condition. It does give us a really good start in knowing what precautions to take though. My vet is really interested in seeing Ernie's results. He was very impressed with the test kit and the bit that I was able to tell him about Embark. I am in Australia and I wasn't able to find anywhere here that did genetic testing at all! I found this quite amazing. It has also been difficult to find any vets willing to perform a vasectomy or modified spay on dogs rather than the full de-sexing. Again, I have been very lucky in that we get a range of vets rotating through our local clinic from a big clinic in Melbourne and some of these have expressed willingness to do this if I want to have Ernie fixed up when he is older. I'm not considering doing anything until he is fully grown and has all his bone, muscle and cartilage development complete. I can really see the amazing difference leaving him entire is making to his development and can't help wondering about my previous dogs and how they would have been had they been left entire for a longer period.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

@Sylvia K I was actually just reading about vasectomy/modified spay and was thinking how I have never even heard it mentioned as an option for dogs here in the US. There seems to be a big rush to spay/neuter fairly early. I've read several things now about the risk of various cancers being reduced if you spay/neuter after a year, and just recently heard that dogs neutered before age one had a two times greater risk of developing IVDD. So, I'm planning not to neuter him until sometime after he turns one. I expect his animal hospital will push back.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

MMM18 said:


> @Sylvia K I was actually just reading about vasectomy/modified spay and was thinking how I have never even heard it mentioned as an option for dogs here in the US. There seems to be a big rush to spay/neuter fairly early. I've read several things now about the risk of various cancers being reduced if you spay/neuter after a year, and just recently heard that dogs neutered before age one had a two times greater risk of developing IVDD. So, I'm planning not to neuter him until sometime after he turns one. I expect his animal hospital will push back.


I started looking into vasectomy a few years ago when one of my previous poodles had such an awful negative experience after a standard six month neuter. A vasectomy actually wouldn't have been an option in his case as he had a retained testicle (the only reason I got him neutered at all) but his whole personality changed totally and he became a scared, confused and fearful little fellow afterwards. Before the surgery he had such a wonderful sunny and happy nature. I just want to cry every time I think about how that surgery changed him totally. Teddy was totally different though. You would never have known anything had been done to him. I believe a lot of the neutering is done far too young! Dogs need their hormones for healthy development. I can understand that vets etc just want to try and stop the uncontrolled breeding through irresponsible owners, but there must be a better way of doing that. maybe it should be mandatory for prospective owners to prove they have adequate knowledge and commitment before they can have a dog. A bit controversial but better than the wholesale neutering of 8 week old babies that happens now - at least that is what happens frequently here in Australia. I didn't know that about the connection between early neutering and IVDD. I wonder if that was implicated with Teddy's condition? I guess I'll never know though.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

MMM18 said:


> @Sylvia K I was actually just reading about vasectomy/modified spay and was thinking how I have never even heard it mentioned as an option for dogs here in the US. There seems to be a big rush to spay/neuter fairly early. I've read several things now about the risk of various cancers being reduced if you spay/neuter after a year, and just recently heard that dogs neutered before age one had a two times greater risk of developing IVDD. So, I'm planning not to neuter him until sometime after he turns one. I expect his animal hospital will push back.


There's a number of threads covering this ground, and, yes, vasectomy and ovary sparing spay are not common anywhere.
I've seen a study on dachshunds and IVDD risk with spay/neuter but not found one relating to poodles specifically. Orthopedic issues in poodles seem mostly to be related to not allowing growth plates to close naturally, after physical maturity.

This thread isn't the most recent but covers all that. It's got links to studies, history of why the early spay/neuter became a thing, personal experiences, you name it.
Primarily Health








Re visiting spaying age


Hi all, I know there are a few posts on the forum about this already but I'm hoping to see if anyone has anything to add more recently. I'm currently researching the best age to spay our puppy. Our vet has recommended the common six month age but many people have said wait until after the...




www.poodleforum.com





Primarily Behavior








Castration / neutering — curb interest in other dogs?


Hi again to all! long post coming! If anyone saw my infrequent posts over the last year, they’d see I’ve had my struggles with my standard poodle in terms of his behavior and training! At 1.5 years old he’s so much better than he was when we were literally in tears every day with him at 8 or...




www.poodleforum.com





And if you ever need to consider a procedure requiring anesthesia, review the Sticky in the Health section on minimizing anesthesia risks.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Wanted to pass this along: I received a coupon from Embark in the mail offering $50 off with the code "SUMMER". I don't know how this compares to other available discounts.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Liz said:


> Wanted to pass this along: I received a coupon from Embark in the mail offering $50 off with the code "SUMMER". I don't know how this compares to other available discounts.


That seems to be the most common discount offered by Embark and is pretty good. It's the one I took advantage of when I wanted genetic testing done. I don't know what other companies offer. When I was looking at options I decided Embark gave the best value and service and even without the discount I would have gone with them.


----------

